# Magnaflow X pipe for $65.00?



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

i just ordered my magnaflow x pipe from http://www.performancepeddler.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=MAG10791 about 2 weeks ago and offered them $65.00 shipped instead of the $79 selling price and they accepted.


----------

